

A better branches page - leostatic
https://github.com/blog/1852-a-better-branches-page

======
johnbaer
Everytime I see stuff like this it makes me angry. We use GHE at work and
there is like 8-10 months lag till this feature gets into GHE. I think they
have the typical problem of people wanting to work on new features and
ignoring grunt work like porting stuff over to GHE. Did they get managers yet?

~~~
noazark
Honest question, do you think it has anything to do with ensuring absolute
stability in their GHE product? Is GHE a very stable offering to begin with?

~~~
johnbaer
They have features like deploy status api which they consider to be in beta.
[https://developer.github.com/changes/2014-01-09-preview-
the-...](https://developer.github.com/changes/2014-01-09-preview-the-new-
deployments-api/)

It makes sense for features like these to be not on GHE. But I am talking
about features like new auth interface/webhooks etc which have been on
github.com for more than half an year.

We made the unfortunate mistake of tying up too much of infrastructure to GHE
and now are hostage to their whims. They give you back a canned response if
you ask them about a missing feature in GHE through their support channel.

I guess it makes me mad that they are working on new features without fixing
months old features which they consider to be unstable for GHE( if that is the
case).

~~~
dominotw
Can someone tell me why this is downvoted? We have a similar experience with
GHE. I share this sentiment.

